# *thinking emoji*



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

i want to play pocket camp too but i feel like id be joining too late
i feel like id be really behind... 

is this game something id be able to catch up quickly in?
i just want to make a cute space and have cute villages but idk how hard it is
to get cute furniture and also are wart jr & vladimir even in it?
is everyone in it? or just a few villagers?

some people have really cute camps i dont want to join if ill never be on their level so to speak..​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 19, 2018)

Well truth be told you probably won’t have all the furniture and stuff that other people have because you’ve missed a lot of events.  You could certainly make a beautiful camp anyway, though.  Unfortunately your favorite villagers haven’t been added to the game yet. :/


----------



## Wickel (Nov 19, 2018)

I just joined about a month ago - it's totally do-able! I'm currently at level 50 and that's by checking in about 3 times a day.
There are currently 119 villager available - you will slowly but steadily build up your collection. I already collected a bunch of my favourites. 

You're really not joining in too late, yeah we missed a bunch of cool events but in the past few weeks they've reissued some (limited time) cookies which made me get some items I missed and I bet they will do that again in the future. 

The game is still being updated a _lot_. Tons of stuff to do for you, you really haven't missed out on too much.

You're really not that behind, it's easy to catch up.  It's mostly a game you play on your own anyways, having a higher level doesn't give people much of a benefit. The older players just have more _cool_ stuff, although there is also a lot of stuff from old events that I missed that I think are useless. 

The two villagers you've mentioned are not in the game, but they are adding new villagers every now and then so they might be added!

*edit:* What I'm trying to say is: the game is still fun to play even if you don't own literally every item available.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 19, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Well truth be told you probably won’t have all the furniture and stuff that other people have because you’ve missed a lot of events.  You could certainly make a beautiful camp anyway, though.  Unfortunately your favorite villagers haven’t been added to the game yet. :/



i figured that much! thanks for the input! 



Myrthella said:


> I just joined about a month ago - it's totally do-able! I'm currently at level 50 and that's by checking in about 3 times a day.
> There are currently 119 villager available - you will slowly but steadily build up your collection. I already collected a bunch of my favourites.
> 
> You're really not joining in too late, yeah we missed a bunch of cool events but in the past few weeks they've reissued some (limited time) cookies which made me get some items I missed and I bet they will do that again in the future.
> ...



thanks for input! very informative
glad i could hear from someone who joined late as well​


----------



## Wickel (Nov 19, 2018)

Yeah, I'm having a hard time describing this. I've missed some events that I'm sad about, but there is also so much more to be added to the game. We're getting a big update soon which makes me very happy. I don't think the events you haven't played should stop you from enjoying the game.  At least it does not stop me. 

Besides, you can always try it out for a week. If it doesn't suit you, just delete the app again! That's the nice thing about it being free.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd say just go for it as we still don't know how Pocket Camp and Switch are connected.
You can get to the highest level, just takes a long time as you're just conversing with villagers.
Also, no, not every villager is in it, but they add more all the time.
I wouldn't think too hard about missing items either as most are fortune cookies (paid), and they're now re-releasing things.


----------



## Nadene (Nov 20, 2018)

Myrthella said:


> Yeah, I'm having a hard time describing this. I've missed some events that I'm sad about, but there is also so much more to be added to the game. We're getting a big update soon which makes me very happy. I don't think the events you haven't played should stop you from enjoying the game.  At least it does not stop me.
> 
> Besides, you can always try it out for a week. If it doesn't suit you, just delete the app again! That's the nice thing about it being free.



true true no harm no foul if i dont like it!​


Snowesque said:


> I'd say just go for it as we still don't know how Pocket Camp and Switch are connected.
> You can get to the highest level, just takes a long time as you're just conversing with villagers.
> Also, no, not every villager is in it, but they add more all the time.
> I wouldn't think too hard about missing items either as most are fortune cookies (paid), and they're now re-releasing things.



paid,,,,,,,,,, do u mean actual money,,,,,,,, 
umm​


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 20, 2018)

*Nadene *
Yes, there's these items that are bought through Leaf Tickets, which is a paid currency.
Some event items also require them for crafting.

My point though is that I wouldn't stress getting everything for this reason.


----------



## biker (Nov 21, 2018)

Give it a try, let your heart guide you xD


----------



## mogyay (Nov 22, 2018)

it's not too late unless you really care about past items from events or fortune cookies. generally you can level pretty quickly if you put a lot of time into the game, i took a break for a few months but still found myself levelling above my friends who had been playing from release. i wouldn't worry about missing a lot of previous items because like someone else mentioned it's kinda impossible to collect them all anyway

you can get leaf tickets pretty easily from doing events/levelling, iirc my friend who has been playing from the beginning without spending any of them has around 3000 now which is not really too stingy on nintendo's part. and they do give you free cookies now and again that you don't have to pay leaf tickets for so you'll end up gathering up a few of those items without spending a penny on the game


----------

